# Share your parking for motorhome sites



## bonnieboo (Apr 27, 2009)

I have added this as the first post.

http://www.ukmotorhomes.net/ukaires.shtml

This could be great for people travelling this summer who cannot get on a site.

Jakki


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

But Jakki, most of the information on here comes directly from Graham Hadfield's excellent site:

http://www.motorhomeparking.co.uk/

The entries I sent to Graham in 2007 are copied, verbatim, onto it.

G


----------



## bonnieboo (Apr 27, 2009)

You had better send them a bill for all the hard work , cheeky things arnt they


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

bonnieboo said:


> You had better send them a bill for all the hard work , cheeky things arnt they


That wasn't the point. The point I was trying to make is that it does seem a bit silly to duplicate information and start yet another database when a good one exits already and should be added to. If the new database was new then fine but it is not; it is a copy.

Since you mention it however it is a bit cheeky to lift information from Graham's website without so much as a by your leave to him. He has got a copyright clause on the site, though I doubt that would stand up.

G


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

Both these sites have been running for a long time ---I have always used them in fact I got told off for copying from UKMotorhomes when I gave the info for Canterbury on here and didnt put my source on. i recieved an email and a slapped wrist :lol: 
Graham has put a lot of work into his site and we use it all the time.


----------

